# Who says you need a big boat?!



## Jmar (May 15, 2017)

Was out smallmouth fishing on Lake St Clair on Friday and this girl decided she wanted my 1/2oz red eye shad. Not in season so returned back to the water safely. But what fun!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 15, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## overboard (May 15, 2017)

Very true!
Nice catch, I'm sure many on here have caught plenty of nice fish out of their 12 & 14' boats!


----------



## Jim (May 17, 2017)

Very nice fish!


----------



## finstr (May 22, 2017)

Nice heavy looking musky. poor thing had some lamprey stuck on it too. You probably did it a favor by catching it and getting them off at least for a little bit.


----------



## gnappi (May 30, 2017)

overboard said:


> Very true!
> Nice catch, I'm sure many on here have caught plenty of nice fish out of their 12 & 14' boats!



We also catch lots of fish in 10 footers


----------

